# New book out "Last Roll Call"



## wtuckergoodwin (Apr 20, 2010)

It was an honor to co-author, with my 84 year old father Kenneth Tucker, his story of his experiences as a B-17 tail gunner with the 15th AF out of Italy. The book was self published and released in Nov '09 to great sales and wonderful reviews. It's a quick, easy read with lots of personal experiences about the adventures and escapades of the crew as they struggled to survive in the deadly skies over Europe. It's not for the hard core WWII reader but more for those interested in learning about the daily lives and personal experiences of the young men who made up my father's crew. To learn more about us, view pictures and find information on ordering the book visit our website at http://lastrollcall.net/. There, you can also see what people are saying about the book. 
This Saturday, April 24th, we will be flying to Washington DC to visit the WWII Memorial. My father will be a guest on the last Honor Flight to fly out of Dothan, AL. Check out the website for pictures.

Wanda Goodwin
co-author "Last Roll Call"
by Kenneth Tucker
15th AF Italy


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 20, 2010)

Pretty interesting story Wanda. 
Welcome to the forum. 8)
Your link didn't work but I found this one.
http://lastrollcall.net/
I hope it's the right one.


Wheels


----------



## wtuckergoodwin (Apr 20, 2010)

I deleted my link and copied and pasted the one you used. The one I posted had always worked before. My computer skills are lacking so I appreciate all the help I can get. Thanks again. Wanda


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Wanda. Hope your father enjoys the trip to Washington. My old High School just did the same and treated all the vets to a dinner when they got back. Good program.


----------



## seesul (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Wanda,

nice to see you here! Check this http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/stories/one-more-book-about-15th-usaaf-last-roll-call-23651.html


----------

